# Monitor Confusion Help Needed



## Techniboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys..

I have some confusion so please help me out 

so I want to buy a 23-24 inch monitor(Full HD) and my budget is Rs.12,500.....

I have shortlisted few monitors which I like....
1.AOC 23 inch LED - I2353PH Monitor: Flipkart.com

2.LG 23 inch LED - E2360V Monitor: Flipkart.com

3.S231HLvbid | Product Model 
PRICE Unknown.. (Most Probably Rs.13,000) 

if there r any more monitors which r better then please do suggest me....

I will buy the monitor in last week of September or first week of October...

and any suggestions for HDMI Cable???

Afaik i shud not spend anything more than 500...

So i shortlisted these..

1.Red Gear HDMI Cable 2 mtrs | Tv Out Cable | Flipkart.com

2.NU HDMI Cable 2.0 m 1.4 High Speed Data Cable | Data Cable | Flipkart.com

I currently have this monitor..
AOC 18.5 inch LCD - 931SWL Monitor: Flipkart.com

And I have AMD Radeon Saphire HD6850

Thanxx Guys!!!


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Save up 2.5k more and get the 23" Dell Ultrasharp.


----------



## Kirankj1724 (Aug 13, 2012)

what about Dell ST2420L price 13,860


----------



## Techniboy (Aug 13, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Save up 2.5k more and get the 23" Dell Ultrasharp.



Don't have that .... much max out 13,000

any way thanxx for the suggestion...!!


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Check this too: Samsung 23 inch LED - S23B370H Monitor: Flipkart.com 

For HDMI, the 2nd one looks better.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

I am using lg one, it work great for me.


----------



## Techniboy (Aug 14, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Check this too: Samsung 23 inch LED - S23B370H Monitor: Flipkart.com
> 
> For HDMI, the 2nd one looks better.




thanxx 
if I put all the 4 monitors in a camparison which will be the best performer??

 Hdmi cable is 1.4 so will it support the grapix card ??*

 thanx for Your suggestions!!!


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, compare 'em at flipkart and post link here. 

Yes, HDMI 1.4 will work absolutely fine with graphics cards.


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 14, 2012)

I bought the AOC i2353 recently and i am extremely satisfied with it. the colours and viewing angle are great. also i bought it at only Rs.10,100 , flipkart is pricing way too much. i believe the AOC is the cheapest 23" IPS monitor .also this monitor is a looker. its really the best in this budget.

only thing is there are slight light leak from bottom left corner , but its only noticeable if there is complete darkness and very dark scenes


----------



## Techniboy (Aug 14, 2012)

Tamoghno said:


> I bought the AOC i2353 recently and i am extremely satisfied with it. the colours and viewing angle are great. also i bought it at only Rs.10,100 , flipkart is pricing way too much. i believe the AOC is the cheapest 23" IPS monitor .also this monitor is a looker. its really the best in this budget.
> 
> only thing is there are slight light leak from bottom left corner , but its only noticeable if there is complete darkness and very dark scenes



from where did u buy it for 10k??

is this website safe ----> Gadget Guru | Singapore | online sale | Laptops | Tabs | Digital Cameras | LCD, Plasma, LED TV | Music Systems | Accessories cheap sale.

Thanxx!!


----------



## ninja78 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have LG e2360V and it is a good monitor. But sometimes I feel the Black levels are not that great. Recently I got Dell Ultrasharp 23 inch from my friend and saw the same movie files...felt much better...the real test is to test the same movie file side by side...I am planning to do that soon..

why don't you try 27 inch Ultrasharp ? but ya it is damn costly...

NJ75.


----------

